# Seeking an archival Dress Regs



## mikelacroixcmhp (14 Aug 2019)

I am seeking an archival copy of the Dress Regs from 1983-88 for research purposes.  Just a scan of the relevant section or a link to archival or superseded digital versions.  Any assistance is appreciated.  I don't know if there is a catalog of  obsolete references in the digital world.

Thanks

Mike Lacroix
mikelacroixcmhp<<at>>gmail.com


----------



## Pusser (14 Aug 2019)

NDHQ Corporate Services may be able to help you.  Unfortunately, I don't have any specific contact information, but I think the right people might be somewhere in the Deputy VCDS Group.  They do keep archival copies of documents.  Note that the period you're asking for saw some significant change.  In 1983, we were all still dressed in green, with not thought being given to separate uniforms.  The DEU was announced in 1985, but it still took a few years for things to fall into place.


----------



## Navy_Pete (14 Aug 2019)

Can't remember the specific org, but the folks that run the publication depot and have access to the background portal can also pull up all the archived documents, as well as superseded and canceled documents that are still in the system.

Not sure if it would include that pub, but when I was doing some controlled goods screening via the portal, came across a number of legacy pubs from the steamers from that era that were scanned.  Imagine it started with the most current version when they initially digitized it, so something updated frequently may not be that dated.


----------

